# Another HOT day, another HOT look ;)



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 14, 2008)

As you can see I am sweating like a pig here. lol But I was bored and feelin a lil down b/c my ear infection has not cleared up AT ALL. And I went to the doc today to get more meds and he says if this doesn't do the trick he will have to send me to an ENT specialist and there is a possibility I could lose partial hearing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am 27 yrs old, that is the last thing I need. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway another neutral look by yours truly. Enjoy!

 Quote:


























































 
*Face:*
Nivea Soft Cream
Studio Stick Foundation NC35
Studio Finish Concealer NC35
Vasanti Duo Concealer in O2
MSF Natural in Medium Dark
Merrily Blush
Fix +

*Eyes:*
Layin Low p/p
Dazzleray p/m (dry on entire lid)
Magnetic Fields e/s (crease and above)
Embark e/s (outer corner and v)
Amber Lights e/s (lower lashline)
Honeylust e/s (inner & bottom corner)
Feline Kohl Power (waterline)
NYC liquid liner
Sassi Falsies #42
Define A Lash Mascara

*Lips:*
Hush Hush t/t
Sunsonic l/s
She Gold l/g


----------



## coachkitten (Jul 14, 2008)

Gorgeous!  You look so pretty as always!  I hope that your ear infection gets better.


----------



## damsel (Jul 14, 2008)

oooo, pretty!

hope your ears get better.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow you are SOOOO SO pretty!! Love the eyes!!


----------



## nunu (Jul 14, 2008)

you look gorgeous, i hope that you get better soon!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 14, 2008)

You look BEAUTIFUL! This is such a fun wearable look. I love the liner on your bottom lashline and those lashes look like your own 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope you feel better!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 15, 2008)

*ahhh you totally made my day!! i looove coming home work and seeing another beautiful fotd from you!! and you never fail to amaze me at how precise your liner always is. gorgeous!! please keep us posted on your ear....i hope it all works out and honestly, i think it will work out for you. feel better!*


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 15, 2008)

Very pretty!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## cakeandmartinis (Jul 15, 2008)

Get better dear!!! 
And you look gorgeous, keep rockin it


----------



## alehoney (Jul 15, 2008)

looks great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i hope you feel better!!


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is stunning!  You rock neutrals!  I hope you recover soon and take care.


----------



## zeroxstar (Jul 15, 2008)

this is beautiful!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep, there is some neutral colors here.  But, you put a sexy twist in those eyes with the gold and the black liner.  Beautiful!

I hope you feel better really soon.


----------



## randi (Jul 15, 2008)

hot is right! i love the neutrals on you and i hope the ear gets better


----------



## Shanti (Jul 15, 2008)

Very pretty look, you're gorgeous.


----------



## MissCrystal (Jul 15, 2008)

*thats so pretty ... i hope your ear infection gets better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 15, 2008)

you are so pretty! love this!


----------



## ashleydenise (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jul 15, 2008)

So very pretty!!!  Hope you get well soon!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 15, 2008)

You are so beautiful! Great look!


----------



## babiid0llox (Jul 15, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Hope you get better soon!


----------



## Shaquille (Jul 15, 2008)

Smokin'!!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 15, 2008)

Very pretty & Glamourous !


----------



## melliquor (Jul 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous.  I hope everything works out with your ear infection... don't worry about it.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jul 15, 2008)

Youre so gorgeous! I really hope your ear infection clears up... Good luck girl


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 15, 2008)

Very pretty!!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow!  I always thought you were beautiful, but you are so photogenic as well.  Very nice as usual.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous as always. I hope you feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




x


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 15, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE the neutrals on you girl!!! Yeah baby, you look hot as always. Your hair looks really adorable pulled back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Get Better darn it!


----------



## Kitt3n (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks great!  I love your hair.  I have been contemplating a new hair style similar to yours.  Is there any way you could post shots that show how it is cut?


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jul 15, 2008)

hope u get better soon! Your look is amazing!


----------



## moonlit (Jul 15, 2008)

hottt


----------



## User93 (Jul 15, 2008)

you look so gorgeous, and really remind me of Kim K! Beautiful eyes


----------



## hr44 (Jul 15, 2008)

This is such a gorgeous neutral look on you! 

Hope you get better! *hugs*


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 15, 2008)

*~*You look beautiful!! I hope all goes well with your appt & I hope you feel better!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 15, 2008)

hey that's a beautiful look! very natural and glowy!

and i hope your ear infection clears up. i'm totally deaf in one ear and it does suck at times but i've learned to live with it.


----------



## midget (Jul 15, 2008)

aww you're so pretty!


----------



## Marijka (Jul 15, 2008)

You look gorgeous!!! And I love your M-necklace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope, you get better soon *hugs*


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 15, 2008)

Very hot


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2008)

stunning as always

hope your infection clears up 100% soon xx


----------



## nikki (Jul 15, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!!  Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jul 15, 2008)

soo pretty! :]


----------



## nursee81 (Jul 15, 2008)

beautfu look girl absolutely love it i am going to have to pick p som of those colors.


----------



## bajsan (Jul 15, 2008)

Wow, it's gorgeous. Your complexion is to die for!

So sorry to hear about your ear infection, I pray you get well. Keep us
updated!


----------



## rachybloom (Jul 16, 2008)

I really love your hair. Is it naturally that wavy or do you style it that way? I have a friend from Venezuela and her hair looks exactly like yours if she just air dries it (so jealous).. please tell me you have some secret to styling it like that because it's gorgeous!

And this neutral look is so pretty, love it


----------



## mac*lover (Jul 16, 2008)

you look great !!! and i hope you get well soon


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 16, 2008)

Your eyes are so huge and gorgeous!  

(I hope you recover from your ear infection without too much more difficulty).


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 16, 2008)

Awww thanks so much everyone for your well wishes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It makes me feel better. =)

I know some of you have been asking about my hair and the kinda style or cut I have. So here are a few facts about my hair:

My hair is pretty long now. I used to have it medium length (mid back) and then decided to grow it out. 
Then I decided that I needed volume b/c my hair is STRAIGHT when its really long. Its more wavier when its shorter in length. So I told my hairdresser to give me layers all around for volume. 
Its cut in a V shape where the center part is the longest. I always tell her to give me a 'slight trim on the bottom with long & short layers all around'. I also tell her I want side swiped bangs. Long enough to pull to the side and have it stay.

As for styling, I don't know how. lol I have never styled my hair myself. Its too much of a hassle for me since my hair is long and VERY THICK. I struggle when it comes time to even brush it. That is why I get the cut that I do b/c I don't have to worry about it too much. My hair is naturally wavy now b/c of the layers in the hair which make it look like I styled it.
I will post pics at a later time or make a thread on it on the forum somewhere to give you a better picture. 

hth!


----------



## LADYLONLINE (Jul 16, 2008)

soooooooooooooooo gorgeous woman and i know what you're goin' thru with the heat, it's like that in Japan right now!


----------



## circe221 (Jul 16, 2008)

Love it!!! Perfect for a hot summer night! Love the amber lights below your lash line, really makes your eyes pop!


----------



## Ciara (Jul 16, 2008)

Faaaabulous!!!!


----------



## BronzeMACBabe (Jul 16, 2008)

Omg. HOW do you get your hair like that? So softly wavy and not frizzy?


----------



## TDoll (Jul 16, 2008)

This is sooo pretty! I love it!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Jul 16, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous! 

I know exactly how you feel about being sick and not getting better. I've had an eye infection for like a little over a month now that doesn't seem to want to go away. But I hope you get all better soon!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Jul 16, 2008)

so pretty!!!!
I hope your ear infection will go away soon. I had same problem and I did go to the ENT doc, the did a lot of test and stuff. They told me that one ear is demadged a little bit and the hearing is worse then on the other ear. But I dont notice it! Its very little they said. So you will be ok! But keep us posted.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 17, 2008)

Wow, very beautiful!


----------



## Emmi (Jul 17, 2008)

You look great! Hope you will get better soon!


----------



## Jot (Jul 17, 2008)

so stunning. hope your infection clears up soon xx


----------



## Monsy (Jul 17, 2008)

you are so cute
beautiful eyes!


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 17, 2008)

damn, that is ridiculously hot! you're stunning! hope your ear gets better soon


----------



## trammie (Jul 17, 2008)

You are gorgeous and so is the look! I hope your ear infection is ok =(


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 18, 2008)

luv it!!!! make a tut make a tut...............plz


----------



## bratface (Jul 26, 2008)

Gorgeous.  What happened to your ear?  I haven't been able to hear out of my left one for 3 wks already, I hope we both don't lose our hearing


----------



## xlakatex (Jul 26, 2008)

Gorgeous. I always look forward to your looks!


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 26, 2008)

i can't beleive i haven't noticed this FOTD but you look beautiful! and the makeup is perfect x


----------



## aimerbijoux (Jul 26, 2008)

OMG you are so gorgeous! You really do look like Kim Kardashian. Get better!!


----------



## anguria (Jul 26, 2008)

Gorgeous! Love the pics!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Jul 27, 2008)

I haven't been on Specktra for a while. You look gorgeous as usual. I'm sorry about the ear infection. I just got off meds for strep throat myself. It sucks to be sick in the summer doesn't it?

Get well soon!!!


----------



## armi (Jul 27, 2008)

I Love your look! Very pretty.


----------



## SweetCheeks (Aug 3, 2008)

STUNNING ! This deserves a tutorial, and I hope you feel better. xx


----------



## angyca (Aug 10, 2008)

you should make a tutorial of this.  I love the colors!  :]


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 31, 2008)

You look so pretty!


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 1, 2008)

Gorgeous as always!!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 2, 2008)

Hot look, indeed!


----------



## BlaqueBarbie (Sep 2, 2008)

The look is perfection ? How long did it take to create this look?


----------



## MizzHotTahiti (Sep 19, 2008)

i love ur eyes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i hope ur ear is better now too


----------

